# Sticky Power Button?



## Jeremy D Brooks (Sep 27, 2010)

OK, I've had my K3 for a few months...I got in on the first batch this summer. I've been using it pretty regularly, turning it on to read maybe 4-5 times a week.

Here recently, my power button started sticking.

Is anyone else having this problem? It turns off and on OK, but it sticks on the right side for like 4-5 seconds before it clicks back over to the resting position.

Weird.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It happened to my K3 also. It started several weeks after I got it, and went away after something like two weeks, and hasn't returned.

Mike


----------



## Jeremy D Brooks (Sep 27, 2010)

Good to know I'm not alone...thanks


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Moody switches  . Mine was smooth at first, then it was sticky during late summer/fall. Then it was smooth again, now its smooth-ish  .


----------



## Jeremy D Brooks (Sep 27, 2010)

Huh...humidity thing maybe?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The 'switch' as you see it on the outside of the case is only a plastic slider which pushes against the actual power switch - you can see the mechanism in this video http://www.eevblog.com/2010/09/03/eevblog-109-amazon-kindle-3-3ggsmwifi-6-teardown/.

So hopefully what's sticking is not the actual switch (which is bad news, of course) but just the plastic slider which may well free up again given time.

There may be a bit of dirt stuck in there, in which case blowing into the slider (use an airduster if you want to be hygienic) may help to dislodge it.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

There was a thread about this very same issue a few weeks ago. There was a tip / trick posted on how to possibly get it to stop being sticky. Here's the thread...check it out and give it a shot. It definitely helped in my case! 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40062.msg716101.html#msg716101


----------



## Jeremy D Brooks (Sep 27, 2010)

OK, I did the pinching the button and pulling it out thing...it did work...still a bit sticky, but much better.


----------

